# Mommys Big Girl!



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Hard to believe my baby girl turned a year old 2 1/2 weeks ago! Took her out today for grooming!! 

I loved my day getting pretty for mommy, but the bows are only gonna last for a little bit! Then it's back to rough housing! But I'm trying to be good girl for mommy! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

She's a cutie and looks so pretty! I love the bows!


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Helping Mommy play jokers but sleepy!! Pj's on! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, she looks so cute with her new haircut and your Groomer did a wonderful job.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Love the bows!! So cute


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Soooo cute !


----------

